# Funerals in Spain



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Having become aware of Funeral Plans (attended a couple of swish presentations) where one makes regular payments for cover, I decided to shop-around to see what was available in Spain.

Some years ago in UK I was advised by a Coroners Officer not to accept the first quote. I visited three funeral directors. The last quote was half the price of the first, for the same funeral, number of cars, priest, plot etc. The family were very satisfied with the funeral.

I contacted several funeral directors in Spain. The prices for the same funeral, just like in UK, varied considerably. The cheapest was just over 3,000 euros, including IVA, which included everything that the much more expensive insurance plans did.

I have on record with the company what my wishes are and I carry their card in my wallet. A call 24/7, just like an insurance plan, is all that will be needed. I have not made any up-front payments so I am not tied to the company if circumstances change, e.g. i am not in Spain when I die. My Will states the cost will be met from my estate.

An important piece of advice was to ensure that my wife/son were aware that THEY SHOULD NOT SIGN ANYTHING, as so many people associated with people dying, are hoping for commission. That includes, police, doctors, nurses, nursing home staff, ambulance crews, etc.

----------------------------------------------------------------​
For info:- 
These are the details my preferred company (I will not name them as this is not an advert) :-

24 Hour assistance
Conveyance to the mortuary
Three days mortuary (additional days 74 euros p.d.)
Care of the deceased
Wood coffin for the cremation
Urn for the ashes
Robe & fittings as required
Use of chapel
Passport cancellation
Notifying the consulate
Death certificates Spanish & international
Doctor´s death certificate
Cremation fees
Church service by priest


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Still sounds expensive (3000€). When a friend of ours passed away, the cremation cost 1500€ (ish)

The only things different (which we did ourselves) were passport cancellation, consulate, doctors death certificate and church service.

Things may have increased since then but I doubt they've doubled.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Still sounds expensive (3000€). When a friend of ours passed away, the cremation cost 1500€ (ish)
> 
> The only things different (which we did ourselves) were passport cancellation, consulate, doctors death certificate and church service.
> 
> Things may have increased since then but I doubt they've doubled.


I would appreciate it, and an would think others will too, if you explain what you did and how you did it. Including, did you have something in place at the time of death ? Where did you go/contact to achieve the things which you said were not covered.

Maybe including where the deceased was before the crematorium and how you 
arranged for the transportation to the crematorium


Many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> I would appreciate it, and an would think others will too, if you explain what you did and how you did it. Including, did you have something in place at the time of death ? Where did you go/contact to achieve the things which you said were not covered.
> 
> Maybe including where the deceased was before the crematorium and how you
> arranged for the transportation to the crematorium
> ...


My friend did not have a funeral plan in place. Like me, he thought they were a waste of money - he was Spanish with an English wife.

He died in our property so we had the doctor, who was with him, organise the death certificate. I then contacted a local undertaker who did all the rest (pick up from home, organisation of the 'viewing', etc.). He was then taken to his home town where he was cremated. We organised everything with the undertaker - various documents, pension, bank account etc.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks,

You said in your post that the cremation cost was around 1,500€. 

Can you tell when that was, also what did the 1,500 cover and approximately what he total cost was ?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> Thanks,
> 
> You said in your post that the cremation cost was around 1,500€.
> 
> ...


I think I answered this before but ...


It was a few years ago (so things may have changed as I said) but 1500€ was for everything on your list (less the items I mentioned).


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Somebody recently asked me about wicker coffins Are they allowed here, for cremation


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My coffin should fit snugly in the back of our Landrover.
I don't need a priest.
I can be buried in my Levis and ADANA T shirt. That's what I usually wear ( Levi shorts in summer) so no robes required.
I'd like to be disposed of ASAP post mortem.
My passport can be burned in our incinerator.
Other necessary formalities can be done by OH if still alive, by son if not.

That should keep costs down. Can't see the point of spending on funerals.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> My coffin should fit snugly in the back of our Landrover.
> I don't need a priest.
> I can be buried in my Levis and ADANA T shirt. That's what I usually wear ( Levi shorts in summer) so no robes required.
> I'd like to be disposed of ASAP post mortem.
> ...


I go along with that. 

Can that legally be done in Spain ?

Thanks


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Juan C said:


> I go along with that.
> Can that legally be done in Spain ?


This is French stuff (first hand) but might give a starting point;
A witness has to be present (someone from the town hall etc) when the coffin cover is screwed down to testify that the body is inside and it's really the body of the dead person.
The town hall can issue a permit to use a personal vehicule to transport a body to the crematorium - not across national borders.


Get wicker/cardboard cremation coffins from Amazon from £200.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Premium-Cardboard-Coffin-Casket-Cremation/dp/B01FJORPTU

Check conformity with local legislation.

One can always donate one's body to science...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Juan C said:


> I go along with that.
> 
> Can that legally be done in Spain ?
> 
> Thanks


I'll get someone to let you know when it's been done....


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Poloss said:


> One can always donate one's body to science...


Hola 

Be careful with that - if you've had an operation in the last two years, you cannot donate your body to science. 
If Science doesn't want your body, then they can refuse it without giving a reason 

The British Consulte website should be consulted if you consider this avenue - there are many pitfalls 

Davexf


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

My son is donating his body to medical science, most wont take you if you have cancer that is widespread, but Liverpool, UK have written in the contract that they will take his body even though he has widespread cancer. He has an hereditary condition (from my dad to me to him) but with my son it has mutated and manifested 10 -15 years earlier than usual. The only thing with this is we get no funeral, just a life celebration at a later date.
Must say I think I would prefer a funeral, but it is his wish and we must go along with it. He is 26 and of sound mind so ....
A lot of places in UK also wont take you if you die on a bank holiday or when univerities are closed for holidays. Is it the same in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

SandraP said:


> My son is donating his body to medical science, most wont take you if you have cancer that is widespread, but Liverpool, UK have written in the contract that they will take his body even though he has widespread cancer. He has an hereditary condition (from my dad to me to him) but with my son it has mutated and manifested 10 -15 years earlier than usual. The only thing with this is we get no funeral, just a life celebration at a later date.
> Must say I think I would prefer a funeral, but it is his wish and we must go along with it. He is 26 and of sound mind so ....
> A lot of places in UK also wont take you if you die on a bank holiday or when univerities are closed for holidays. Is it the same in Spain?


Hi Sandra,

Many Spanish Universities are now refusing bodies as they already have too many on their lists.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone have experience of humanist funerals in Spain,do they cost less or more than traditional ones?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Hi Sandra,
> 
> Many Spanish Universities are now refusing bodies as they already have too many on their lists.


There were scandals a few years ago with reports of decomposing bodies piling up in the Complutense in Madrid. I found the articles, but decided not to put links here...


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

emlyn said:


> Does anyone have experience of humanist funerals in Spain,do they cost less or more than traditional ones?


Not sure what you mean but of it is can one have a funeral without any form of religious input, then yes you can

I have been to several funerals here which have not had any religious input with all the proceedings being conducted by friends of the deceased. Several very vulgar and disrespectful 

The cost would be about the same as a regular funeral with maybe a reduction for the religious person's fee.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Luckily my son is in the UK and Liverpool have given him a written contract that they will take his body.
Unfortunately for those of us left we will have no finality of a funeral, just a memorial service in the future. It also means our plans to move to Spain are on hold as we do not know just how long my son has left, could be before Christmas or as far away as summer.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

SandraP said:


> Luckily my son is in the UK and Liverpool have given him a written contract that they will take his body.
> Unfortunately for those of us left we will have no finality of a funeral, just a memorial service in the future. It also means our plans to move to Spain are on hold as we do not know just how long my son has left, could be before Christmas or as far away as summer.


Parents can never accept their children dying before themselves- only resign themselves to cruel fate.
Much love.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SandraP said:


> Luckily my son is in the UK and Liverpool have given him a written contract that they will take his body.
> Unfortunately for those of us left we will have no finality of a funeral, just a memorial service in the future. It also means our plans to move to Spain are on hold as we do not know just how long my son has left, could be before Christmas or as far away as summer.


How very sad for you. I can't imagine living in similar circumstances. 
Hope you have many lovely memories of your time together to take with you when you move to Spain.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you Pesky & Poloss, yes it is hard, but usually I try to put it out of my mind. We have had a lot of good times, he used to ride pillion on my bike so we have ridden many miles, very fast with lots of laughter and bad cups of tea at butty vans. We toured Anfield last weekend, watched the Merseyside Derby and he was given a jacket and a goody bag. He was/is a mums boy so we are good friends and I get lots of hugs and love yous. 
All is as good as can be atm and I have dropped work hours to part time until my son no longer needs me.
Yes it is hard, we all expect parents to go before us, not our children, but I am not the first mum to suffer loss of child, nor will I be the last. I have an advantage over some parents, we will get to say goodbye and we get to say everything we want to each other.
My son wants me to plant an orange tree for him in Spain, so that will be done with love and fond memories of him.
As I said, it could be worse, it could have been a sudden death with no chance to say goodbye.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SandraP said:


> Thank you Pesky & Poloss, yes it is hard, but usually I try to put it out of my mind. We have had a lot of good times, he used to ride pillion on my bike so we have ridden many miles, very fast with lots of laughter and bad cups of tea at butty vans. We toured Anfield last weekend, watched the Merseyside Derby and he was given a jacket and a goody bag. He was/is a mums boy so we are good friends and I get lots of hugs and love yous.
> All is as good as can be atm and I have dropped work hours to part time until my son no longer needs me.
> Yes it is hard, we all expect parents to go before us, not our children, but I am not the first mum to suffer loss of child, nor will I be the last. I have an advantage over some parents, we will get to say goodbye and we get to say everything we want to each other.
> My son wants me to plant an orange tree for him in Spain, so that will be done with love and fond memories of him.
> As I said, it could be worse, it could have been a sudden death with no chance to say goodbye.


A wonderful attitude, I admire you for your strength and good sense.
The orange tree is a beautiful, beautiful idea


----------

